# Nimrod Rechtsanwälte Abmahnung



## mathiasderliebe (16 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute bekam ich ein Brief von Nimrod Rechtsanwälte, darin stand dass ich 850€ wegen Euro Truck Simulator 2 bezahlen muss. Den Brief bekam ich am 15.1.16 und ich downloadete das Spiel am 8.8.15, also etwas her. 
Ich schaute im Internet ob es fake ist oder nicht, und es kamen sofort sehr viele Rechtsanwälte die helfen sollten. Die meinen man soll ein modifiziertes Unterlassungsschreiben schreiben. 
Die Sache ist außerdem die das ich erst 15 bin und am 8.8.15 noch 14 war, meine Mutter hat mir zwar sowas erklärt das man es lassen soll aber ich wollte nichts dafür bezahlen wie meine Freunde. 
Meine Frage ist was ich machen soll? 
1. Ignorieren, denn es gibt sehr viele fake Anwälte von denen ich sowas bekam(2 mal). 
2.So einen Anwalt aus dem Internet anrufen

MfG Mathias


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2016)

Wie wäre das naheligenste?

Erst mal mit deiner Mutter reden?


----------



## mathiasderliebe (16 Januar 2016)

Werde ich natürlich machen aber davor wollte ich eine Lösung wissen,
Ignorieren, Anwalt aus dem Inet, Anwalt unseres vertrauens


----------



## BenTigger (17 Januar 2016)

Das lass dann deine Mutter entscheiden.


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2016)

mathiasderliebe schrieb:


> Anwalt aus dem Inet...


...und zwar einen, der sich mit der Materie schon beschäftigt hat. Aber, du schreibst: 


mathiasderliebe schrieb:


> ich downloadete das Spiel


Der Rechtsverstoß zieht nur beim Anbieten. Das heißt, der Download hat womöglich nichts mit dem Upload bei dir zu tun.


----------



## mathiasderliebe (17 Januar 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> Der Rechtsverstoß zieht nur beim Anbieten. Das heißt, der Download hat womöglich nichts mit dem Upload bei dir zu tun.


Ich habe das Spiel über uTorrent gedownloaded, also upload und download gleichzeitig(steht im Schreiben).


----------



## Hittihitti (18 Januar 2016)

@mathiasderliebe,

wenn der Traffic geloggt wurde und der Upload zeitlich dokumentiert ist, hast du ein Problem.

Du kannst folgendes machen:

1 gar nicht reagieren
2 UE unterschreiben und zahlen
3 Rechtsanwalt konsultieren
4 Rechtsanwalt sparen und selbst handeln.

Solltest du dich für 4 entscheiden und versprechen, daß du so einen Mist in Zukunft nicht mehr machst,
kannst du mich gerne fragen.

Dann kann ich deiner Mutter (Anschlußinhaber) gerne sagen, was - wie genau- zu tun ist.


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2016)

Übernimmst Du auch die Verantwortung wenns schief geht?


----------



## Hittihitti (18 Januar 2016)

Entscheidung, was getan werden soll, liegt bei ihm.

Damit übernimmt auch allein der Anschlussinhaber die Verantwortung.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2016)

Du hast schon gesehen, dass er erst 15 ist?

Und wenn du seiner Mutter dann sagst, was sie zu tun hat, ist das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.
Denn ich gehe mal davon aus, das du beruflich nicht als Rechtsanwalt/wältin tätig bist oder?
Schon kann sie dich zivilrechtlich auf Schadensersatz  belangen und strafrechtlich kann ein Anwalt dich dann auch noch belangen.

Bitte unterlasse es in Zukunft, hier derartige Angebote zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Hittihitti (18 Januar 2016)

ist das unerlaubte Rechtsberatung.

@BenTigger

So ein Quatsch!
Wenn ich deine Meinung dann in vollem Umfang interpretiere, müßte man jede Selbsthilfegruppe verbieten.
Jedes Forum, das in rechtlichen Fragen Lösungen für Betroffene anbietet, müßte auch sofort offline gehen.
Es gibt unzählige davon, die vielen Betroffenen "unentgeltlich" zur Seite stehen.

Einen Link zu veröffentlichen, stellt für mich deswegen auch kein unerlaubtes Angebot dar.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2016)

Dann hinterlege bitte bei den Admins deine ladungsfähige Adresse, damit wir die Rechtsanwaltsschreiben dann sofort an dich weiterleiten können.
Und ja, viele Foren betreiben bereits illegale Rechtsberatung. Nur haben die bisher wohl noch keinen Anwalt auf sich aufmerksam gemacht.

Und das ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern Gesetz:

http://www.jurawiki.de/RechtsberatungsGesetz


> *Art. 1 § 1 I 1 RBerG* Die Besorgung fremder Rechtsangelegenheiten, einschließlich der Rechtsberatung (...) darf grundsätzlich - ohne Unterschied zwischen haupt- und nebenberuflicher oder entgeltlicher und unentgeltlicher Tätigkeit - nur von Personen betrieben werden, denen dazu von der zuständigen Behörde die Erlaubnis erteilt ist.
> *Art. 1 § 8 RBerG* Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer
> *I Nr. 1* fremde Rechtsangelegenheiten besorgt, ohne die nach diesem Artikel erforderliche Erlaubnis zu besitzen, (...)
> *I Nr. 2 *Die  Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu fünftausend Euro geahndet werden.



UNSER Forum steht ständig unter Überwachung durch Anwälte, die nur darauf warten, dass sie uns dichtmachen können, weil wir deren Klienten oft das üble Geschäft versauten.
Es haben auch schon diverse Gerichtsverfahren stattgefunden, die wir aber immer gewinnen konnten, *weil* wir eben derartiges im Ansatz unterbinden.

Und du schriebst nicht, ich gebe dir dann einen Link zum Anwalt, sondern :


Hittihitti schrieb:


> Dann kann ich deiner Mutter (Anschlußinhaber) gerne sagen, was - wie genau- zu tun ist.



Und das ist dann *Rechtsberatung in vollendeter Form*.

Das ist hier unerwünscht und wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du das gerne woanders machen, aber eben NICHT HIER.

Das wird auch nicht weiter diskutiert. Letzter Hinweis dazu:
Bei Zuwiderhandlung steht auch ein Ausschluss aus dem Forum nichts im Weg.


----------



## Hittihitti (18 Januar 2016)

> Das ist hier unerwünscht und wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du das gerne woanders machen, aber eben NICHT HIER.
> 
> Das wird auch nicht weiter diskutiert. Letzter Hinweis dazu:
> Bei Zuwiderhandlung steht auch ein Ausschluss aus dem Forum nichts im Weg.



Hittihitti schweigt nun lieber!


----------



## BenTigger (18 Januar 2016)

Besser ist das für uns alle...


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Januar 2016)

Hittihitti schrieb:


> Hittihitti schweigt nun lieber!


Danke.

Zu Deiner Information: Diese Forum wird sehr streng von gewissen Kreisen "kontrolliert".
Ben Tigger und Hippo haben sich aus diesem Grund genau richtig verhalten.
Was andere Selbsthilfegruppe machen ist ihre Sache.


----------



## Hittihitti (19 Januar 2016)

> Ben Tigger und Hippo haben sich aus diesem Grund genau richtig verhalten.



Ja, Ben Tigger und Hippo, das habt ihr!


----------



## BenTigger (19 Januar 2016)

Danke Hittihitti, dass du dich so schnell in unsere Situation einpasst und Verständnis dafür hast.



BenTigger schrieb:


> Das ist hier unerwünscht und wenn dir das nicht passt, kannst du das gerne woanders machen, aber eben NICHT HIER.
> 
> Das wird auch nicht weiter diskutiert. Letzter Hinweis dazu:
> Bei Zuwiderhandlung steht auch ein Ausschluss aus dem Forum nichts im Weg.



Sorry im nachhinein, das ich es so hart formulierte. 
Aber leider hat es schon User gegeben, denen das egal war und wochenlang einen Diskutierkleinkrieg mit immer wieder den selben Argumenten und Texten hier trieben.
Deswegen greifen wir inzwischen schnell und hart durch, wenn jemand meint, sich nicht an die Forenregeln halten zu müssen.

Jedoch nicht, ohne vorher deutlich zu warnen


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2016)

Ich verstehe das gerade nicht ganz: Wer hat das Schreiben denn erhalten und wer ist Anschlussinhaber?


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2016)

Na der Mathias, beides!



mathiasderliebe schrieb:


> heute bekam ich ein Brief von Nimrod


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2016)

mathiasderliebe schrieb:


> Die Sache ist außerdem die das ich erst 15 bin


Hm...


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2016)

Ups!

Also ich rufe neuerdings bei meinen Kunden immer erst mal bei der Kanzlei an und frage unverbindlich, ob die Forderung überhaupt "echt" ist. In gefühlt 10% der Fälle erweisen sich die Schreiben als unecht.


----------



## Teleton (22 Januar 2016)

Bei mir nur gefühlte 1-2 %


----------

